# shop eröffnung ohne fachausbildung?



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

ich diskutiere seit geraumer zeit mit nem bekannten und zwar gehts um folgendes:

die diskussion geht darum, ob man als theoretisch fachlich ungelernter einen bikeshop mit werkstatt eröffnen darf, oder ob für die gewährleistung eine fachausbildung nötig ist.

ich kenne nur die alte regelung, das für nen gewerbe in dem maße sogar ein meister nötig ist. allerdings weiss ich auch, das sich durch unsere EU da einiges geändert hat.

wie ist eure meinung dazu?


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Überleg doch mal, ob du wirklich als Ungelernter eine Gewährleistung auf deine Arbeit geben willst und kannst.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

geht ja darum, das man ja als biker auch schon jahrelang schraubt. das kommt meineserachtens ner fachausbildung doch schon nahe.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Ja, und genau wegen dieser Einstellung ist es in Deutschland glücklicherweise nicht zulässig . Sonst 
Genauso wenig wie bei KFZ-Werkstätten, Gas-Installateuren, Ärzten, etc.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

sprich: alle technischen berufe im handwerk...

oder allgemein gesehen auch z.b. einzelhandel?


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Gesetzesfest bin ich da überhaupt nicht, aber ich denke alles was in den Bereich Handwerk fällt wird wohl von der Handwerkskammer überwacht, und da geht sicherlich nichts eigenständiges ohne Fachausbildung oder sogar Meister.
Im Einzelhandel mag das deutlich anders aussehen: Ich kenne einige Leute, die PC-Teile verticken, und die sind weder ...-Händler oder ...-Kaufmann. Einer musste sich allerdings für seine Gewerbeform als "eingetragener Kaufmann" registieren lassen. 

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Gesetzesfest bin ich da überhaupt nicht, aber ich denke alles was in den Bereich Handwerk fällt wird wohl von der Handwerkskammer überwacht, und da geht sicherlich nichts eigenständiges ohne Fachausbildung oder sogar Meister.


 
klingt jetzt blöde, aber alleine von mir möchte ich behaupten, das ich zumindest einem facharbeiter gleichwertig arbeite.
wenn man hört, wie in manchem "fachgeschäft" ein steuersatz eingeschlagen wird. ja, nicht eingepresst, schon richtig so... da kräuseln sich mir die nackenhaare...

genau aus solchen gründen geht teilweise nix vorran in diesem land. aber gut, das ich bisher ja in meiner meinung der diskussion bekräftigt wurde.


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Ich will auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass du gut und gewissenhaft arbeitest. Aber das muss halt überprüft und bebrieft werden.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass du gut und gewissenhaft arbeitest. Aber das muss halt überprüft und bebrieft werden.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel


 
hauptsache, man kriegt kein tüv stempel als branding...


----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob ich so eine hässliche HWK-Urkunde, die verpflichtend gut sichtbarfür die Kunden aufzuhängen ist, besser finde als ein TÜV-Branding...

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## Triturbo (19. August 2009)

Naja, als KFZ Facharbeiter muss man auch nicht viel ''drauf'' haben. Sorry, ich möchte diesen Beruf nicht abwerten, aber das ist großteils nur Anleitung im PC angucken, Teil ein und ausbauen nach Anleitung und Fehlerauslesen am Fahrzeug.

Ähnlich ist das bei Fahrrädern. Natürlich gibt es auch Sonderfälle, wie Knackgeräusche orten oder alte Teile wie Stempelbremsen richtig einstellen. Doch können tut man das auch als ''normaler'' Radfanatiker. Also ich hab 4 Wochen in einem Radladen gearbeitet, nicht lange, aber man kann so gewisse Schlüsse ziehen.

Aber es ist schon besser so, dass nicht jeder dahergelaufene einen Laden aufmachen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pflogger (19. August 2009)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Naja, als KFZ Facharbeiter muss man auch nicht viel ''drauf'' haben. Sorry, ich möchte diesen Beruf nicht abwerten, aber das ist großteils nur Anleitung im PC angucken, Teil ein und ausbauen nach Anleitung und Fehlerauslesen am Fahrzeug.
> 
> Ähnlich ist das bei Fahrrädern. Natürlich gibt es auch Sonderfälle, wie Knackgeräusche orten oder alte Teile wie Stempelbremsen richtig einstellen. Doch können tut man das auch als ''normaler'' Radfanatiker. Also ich hab 4 Wochen in einem Radladen gearbeitet, nicht lange, aber man kann so gewisse Schlüsse ziehen.
> 
> Aber es ist schon besser so, dass nicht jeder dahergelaufene einen Laden aufmachen kann.



Ich komme aus der KFZ-Branche und kann sagen, das es Mechaniker gibt die echt alles können. Die haben viel viel viel mehr drauf als die meisten Techniker / Meister. 

Aber du hast vollkommen recht, der Gesellenbrief alleine sagt garnichts.
Ich kenne leider viel zu viele Mechaniker die um Welten weniger können als ein ambitionierter Hobbyschrauber. Und bei den Meistern sieht es leider ganz ähnlich aus.

@Loki. Wenn du es wirklich drauf hast, kannst du ja mal bei der HK nachfragen ob die eine Art Prüfung ablegen kannst, die es dir ermöglicht einen Laden / Werkstatt aufzumachen. 
Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es sowas in der Branche gibt.
Aber Fragen kostet ja (hoffentlich) nichts


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

Pflogger schrieb:


> @Loki. Wenn du es wirklich drauf hast, kannst du ja mal bei der HK nachfragen ob die eine Art Prüfung ablegen kannst, die es dir ermöglicht einen Laden / Werkstatt aufzumachen.
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es sowas in der Branche gibt.
> Aber Fragen kostet ja (hoffentlich) nichts


 
die idee is nicht schlecht.


----------



## saturno (19. August 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> geht ja darum, das man ja als biker auch schon jahrelang schraubt. das kommt meineserachtens ner fachausbildung doch schon nahe.



ah, das heißt soviel wie, wenn ich genügend im www recherchiere, dann bekomme ich meinen doktortitel auch ohne studium. gut das ich das jetzt weiß


für was eigentlich in die schule gehen, man muß nur lange genug lesen und rechnen und schwuppdiewupp hat man das abi.


----------



## Pflogger (19. August 2009)

Wenn du nen Doktortitel mit ner Handwerkerausbildung vergleichen willst ist deine Sache.
Aber ich bin mir sicher das es Branchen gibt in denen man die Prüfung ablegen kann und dann die Ausbildung hat. Bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher wo, aber deswegen kann man ja nachfragen


----------



## Fussl79 (19. August 2009)

soviel wie ich weiß muss man ne gewisse zeit in dem berufsfeld gearbeitet haben um die prüfung dafür ablegen zu dürfen, aber die zeit weiß ich nicht genau so 1-2 Jahre glaub ich findeste du aber auch im netz oder du wendest dich direkt mal an die IHK die geben eine auch ne gute beratung und helfen dir


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. August 2009)

Fussl79 schrieb:


> soviel wie ich weiß muss man ne gewisse zeit in dem berufsfeld gearbeitet haben um die prüfung dafür ablegen zu dürfen, aber die zeit weiß ich nicht genau so 1-2 Jahre glaub ich findeste du aber auch im netz oder du wendest dich direkt mal an die IHK die geben eine auch ne gute beratung und helfen dir



habe vor 2 jahren das mal versucht in nem shop unterzukommen. die meinten: ohne ausbildung geht nix. naja, da beisst sich die katze in den schwanz.

komme mir vor wie im mittelalter, wo die kinder den beruf der eltern üebernehmen mussten, weils tradition war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan_Oldb (19. August 2009)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich als Spiesser es sehr angenehm finde, in jede Werkstatt (KFZ, Fahrrad oder sonstwas) gehen zu können, und zu wissen dass dort jemand an meinem Sonstwas arbeitet, der sein Handwerk gelernt hat und wo jemand seinen Kopf dafür hinhält, wenn etwas sicherheitsrelevantes nicht anständig gemacht wird.
Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich jemandem ans Bein pissen will, der eine Schraube mit 8 statt mit 6NM angezogen hat. Sondern dass jemand der meine Bremsen repariert besser nochmal nachschaut, ob er alle Schrauben festgezogen hat. 
Eine Garantie für gute Arbeit ist das jetzige System natürlich nicht, und man kann sicherlich viel berechtigte Kritik daran äussern, aber was meinst du was für Luschen sonst an Bremsen und Achsen rumschrauben würden? Da würden viele sagen: "Das kann ich auch, so schwer kann das nicht sein, und da lässt sich sicher ordentlich Kohle mit machen. Und wenn es schiefgeht kommt der Kunde halt nicht wieder, was solls."

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## CrossTec (19. August 2009)

Shop eröffnen geht auch ohne Meisterbrief. (zumindest hier in der Umgebung!) Musst allerdings vor der zuständigen Handwerkskammer (da kann der Hund begraben liegen )eine Prüfung ablegen bzw den "Befähigungsnachweis" erbringen. Geht dabei aber nicht wirklich ums Schrauben, sondern um den wirtschaftlichen Teil.


----------



## softbiker (20. August 2009)

Auch mal bei der IHK nachfragen. Wie mein Vorredner sagte, durch das EU-Recht hat sich enorm viel geändert.

Viele Meisterberufe sind zwar noch vorhanden, und in vielen ist es ja auch nicht mehr nötig einen Meistertitel zu besitzen um ein 'Geschäft zu eröffnen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. August 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich als Spiesser es sehr angenehm finde, in jede Werkstatt (KFZ, Fahrrad oder sonstwas) gehen zu können, und zu wissen dass dort jemand an meinem Sonstwas arbeitet, der sein Handwerk gelernt hat und wo jemand seinen Kopf dafür hinhält, wenn etwas sicherheitsrelevantes nicht anständig gemacht wird.
> Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich jemandem ans Bein pissen will, der eine Schraube mit 8 statt mit 6NM angezogen hat. Sondern dass jemand der meine Bremsen repariert besser nochmal nachschaut, ob er alle Schrauben festgezogen hat.
> Eine Garantie für gute Arbeit ist das jetzige System natürlich nicht, und man kann sicherlich viel berechtigte Kritik daran äussern, aber was meinst du was für Luschen sonst an Bremsen und Achsen rumschrauben würden? Da würden viele sagen: "Das kann ich auch, so schwer kann das nicht sein, und da lässt sich sicher ordentlich Kohle mit machen. Und wenn es schiefgeht kommt der Kunde halt nicht wieder, was solls."
> 
> Ciao, Daniel



ich gebe mein auto nur für reparaturen in die werkstatt, wo ich gewiss sagen kann, das ichs nicht kann, also nahezu nie.

am rad lass ich schon seit knapp 12 jahren niemand anders schrauben, hab schon nen gutes dutzend bikes auf- und umgebaut, bin fit in der ganzen materie. denke mal, gerade wenns um die doch komplexere mtb-technik geht, wirds da in der 2rad-mech-lehre nich viel geben... vermutlich lernen die armen jungs noch, wie ne u-brake eingestellt wird...


----------



## Fussl79 (20. August 2009)

man ne andere frage loki was hast du denn für nen berufsabschluß oder ausbildung?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (20. August 2009)

ich bin gelernter industrieelektroniker (gerätetechnik) mit abschluss...

hab mittlerweile aber so ziemlich alles mögliche gemacht.


----------



## Fussl79 (20. August 2009)

bei uns in der stadt haben nämlich auch 2 heinis nen bikeladen und die ham nen maschinenbaustudium, haste mal über nen technikerzusatzqualifikation nachgedacht, denn is das mit der shoperöffnung glaub ich nicht mehr so kompliziert


----------



## doppelter Wolf (20. August 2009)

Das ist aber kompliziert in Deutschland. Hier in der Schweiz kann jeder eine Werkstatt öffnen. Wenn deine arbeiten nicht gut sind geht der laden selber wieder zu.


----------



## stadtguerillero (23. August 2009)

und mal unter uns pastorentöchtern:

kettenschaltung ist doch wohl eher kinderkram.

bei sachs (sram), stormey archer, durex etc. also getriebenaben fängt die arbeit an. die ja, weil gewerblich, schnell zu gehen hat.

irgendein mtb zu schrauben ist da immer erholung

gruss


----------



## exto (23. August 2009)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> Das ist aber kompliziert in Deutschland. Hier in der Schweiz kann jeder eine Werkstatt öffnen. Wenn deine arbeiten nicht gut sind geht der laden selber wieder zu.



Das ist wohl nicht nur in der Schweiz so. In D ist es üblich, dass jeder seinen Claim markiert und nicht jeden an den Futternapf lässt. Das hat wenig mit "Dienst am Kunden" zu tun, sondern eher mit Fressneid.
Ist aber in allen Branchen so. Es gab mal ne Zeit, da hatte ich von meinem Job die Nase voll und hab überlegt, so ne Art Bio-Frittenschmiede auf zu machen...

... meine Fresse, bevor die erste Bio Boulette übern Tisch geht, bist du schon fertig mit der Welt. Da war ich wohl zu naiv. 

Vielleicht versuch ich's eines Tages mal in der Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obo (23. August 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich diskutiere seit geraumer zeit mit nem bekannten und zwar gehts um folgendes:
> 
> die diskussion geht darum, ob man als theoretisch fachlich ungelernter einen bikeshop mit werkstatt eröffnen darf, oder ob für die gewährleistung eine fachausbildung nötig ist.
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ganz einfach !

Shop aufmachen und Fahrraeder verkaufen ( Hauptgeschaeft )
als Serviceleistung darfst Du auch Einstell- und kleinere Reparaturarbeiten vornehmen. ( Nebenleistungen )

Dann geht das ganze ohne Meisterbrief etc. uebrigens ist es besser sich an der IHK anzumelden, die sind kulanter und billiger in der Beitragsordnung.


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

...


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

...


----------



## keroson (26. August 2009)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> und mal unter uns pastorentöchtern:
> 
> kettenschaltung ist doch wohl eher kinderkram.
> 
> ...



 genau dies und so Spezialsachen wie 3Räder mit E-Antrieb für Schlaganfallgeschädigte etc. An so Dingen hat man so richtig Spaß...


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

Hier vergessen einige das der gelernte ZMF ein wenig mehr lernen muss als der Schrauber ohne Ausbildung.

Und die Schrauber mit Berufserfahrung verdienen auch Respekt.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. August 2009)

ZMF = Zimmer mit Frühstück ??


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> ZMF = Zimmer mit Frühstück ??


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. August 2009)

ja nee is klar....


----------



## DrecksBecks (26. August 2009)

dann hol dir halt die Unterschrift vom Kumpel mit Fachidiotenausbildung.

Ich habe auch keine Ausbildung und habe es weit gebracht - man muss nur clever sein und das lernste in keiner Schule oder Ausbildung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. August 2009)

soll ich dir Unterschreiben ich bin eidg. Dipl.


----------



## stadtguerillero (26. August 2009)

@loki:
eine ernsthafte empfehlung kann hier nur sein das du einen anwalt aufsuchst. bereich gewerbe, handwerk.
die kennen sich aus! die haben das gelernt, da gibt es verbindliche auskünfte.
gruss


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> ja nee is klar....




ZMF = Zweirad Mechaniker Fahrrad, (Zweirad Mechaniker Schwerpunkt Fahrradtechnik).

Die Ausbildung zum ZMF dauert 3,5 Jahre.

Das erste Jahr ist Grundwissen im KFZ, das 2 Jahr ist Zweiradtechnik Motorad / Roller.

Das dritte Jahr und das vierte Jahr ist Fahrradtechnik.

Deshalb darfst du als Geselle im ZMF Bereich auch Roller reparieren bis 125 ccm

Eine Umschulung dauert 2 Jahre.

Dann gibt es noch den Ausbildungberuf Fahrradmonteur, die dürfen nur Räder montieren und nicht Reparieren.


----------



## doppelter Wolf (26. August 2009)

bei uns ist das ein Fahr - und Motorradmechaniker und dauert 4 Jahre.
Der Fahrradmechaniker dauter wenn ich mich recht erinnere 3 Jahre. Damals zumindedst was dazwischen gibt es nicht


----------



## Hot Carrot (26. August 2009)

doppelter Wolf schrieb:


> bei uns ist das ein Fahr - und Motorradmechaniker und dauert 4 Jahre.
> Der Fahrradmechaniker dauter wenn ich mich recht erinnere 3 Jahre. Damals zumindedst was dazwischen gibt es nicht



Motorradtechnik und Fahrradtechnik ist seit etwa 3 Jahren getrennt.

Die Ausbildung zum ZMF dauert 3,5 Jahre.

Fachrichtung Motorradtechnik ist etwas ganz anderes als Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik.

Über den Beruf Fahrradmonteur solltest du dich mal erkundigen. 

Edit : die Berufsausbildung zum Fahrradmonteur dauert 2 Jahre.


----------



## Hot Carrot (27. August 2009)

Pflogger schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Doktortitel mit ner Handwerkerausbildung vergleichen willst ist deine Sache.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher das es Branchen gibt in denen man die Prüfung ablegen kann und dann die Ausbildung hat. Bin mir nur nicht mehr sicher wo, aber deswegen kann man ja nachfragen



Du benötigst 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung (die du nachweisen musst) um eine Prüfung vor der IHK ablegen zu können.

Aber denn noch musst du dir eine Menge Prüfungswissen selber aneignen.

Das Bezieht sich auf die gesammte Ausbildung von 3,5 Jahre und das ist nicht gerade wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stadtguerillero (27. August 2009)

Hallo!
Neuerdings gibt es auch noch die Lebensalter-Regelung.
Mit 48 (genau musst nachlesen) oder so darf man Aufgrund seiner gemachten Lebenserfahrung und erlangten Reife auch nen Laden aufmachen.
Kein Scherz.
gruss


----------



## xrated (27. August 2009)

Das ist dann um die ganzen Arbeitslosen wegzubekommen die keine Arbeit mehr finden oder wie 

Würde mich auch mal interessieren was man braucht um nur eine Werkstatt zu öffnen. Oder was, wenn man z.B. nur Laufräder aufbaut und verkauft.

Auf jeden Fall wäre das skandalös wenn man mehr Wissen als jeder normale Mechaniker hätte, was man sich privat angeeignet hat und dann erstmal ne Ausbildung machen müsste, pure Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## DrecksBecks (27. August 2009)

der Führerschein war bei mir auch Zeitverschwendung, war schon mit 15 voll fahrtüchtig!


----------



## Dan_Oldb (28. August 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> der Führerschein war bei mir auch Zeitverschwendung, war schon mit 15 voll fahrtüchtig!


Erster sinnvoller Beitrag von dir, Glückwunsch! Stimme dir sinngemäss voll zu.

Ciao, Daniel


----------



## xrated (28. August 2009)

Und du bist sicherlich vorher 15 Jahre lang auf den Straßen Auto gefahren


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. August 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Du benötigst 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung (die du nachweisen musst) um eine Prüfung vor der IHK ablegen zu können.



das ist ja mal voll lächerlich. habe vor paar jahren mal rumgefragt bei diversen shops hier und keiner wollte mich aufgrund meiner fehlenden fachausbildung einstellen. also würde sich die katze in den schwanz beissen.

ist ja fast genauso wie mit dem "ohne arbeit keine wohnung, ohne wohnung keine arbeit"...

kann dazu nur sagen: drecksgesellschaft!


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das ist ja mal voll lächerlich. habe vor paar jahren mal rumgefragt bei diversen shops hier und keiner wollte mich aufgrund meiner fehlenden fachausbildung einstellen. also würde sich die katze in den schwanz beissen.
> 
> ist ja fast genauso wie mit dem "ohne arbeit keine wohnung, ohne wohnung keine arbeit"...
> 
> kann dazu nur sagen: drecksgesellschaft!



Dann versuche es weiter jeder hat mal klein angefangen, und irgendwann bekommst du deine Chance im Laden zu Arbeiten.

Es gibt da noch andere möglichkeiten die du war nehmen kannst, um an eine Umschulung oder Ausbildung ran zu kommen.

Bei A24 kannst du z.b eine Lehre machen.

Was einigen fehlt ist die Erfahrung und die Routine.

Beides kannst du dir aneignen und es ist wirklich nicht das gleiche ein Radl daheim auf zu bauen oder zu reparieren wie in der Werkstatt, in der Werkstatt triffst du auf ganz andere probleme als wie du sie von deinen Rädern her kennst.


----------



## xrated (28. August 2009)

Doch es ist das gleiche, nur das zusätzlich kaufmännische Aspekte mit reingehen. Es gibt keinen Grund 3 Jahre Zeit dafür zu verschwenden. Stellt euch mal vor, einer ist 45 und soll dann ne Lehre anfangen, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Doch es ist das gleiche, nur das zusätzlich kaufmännische Aspekte mit reingehen. Es gibt keinen Grund 3 Jahre Zeit dafür zu verschwenden. Stellt euch mal vor, einer ist 45 und soll dann ne Lehre anfangen, ganz großes Kino.



Das Alter ist eine schwache ausrede.


----------



## xrated (28. August 2009)

Warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (28. August 2009)

also ich find das etwas lachhaft nur weil man ein paar jahre räder um und aufgebaut hat gleich meinen zu müssen man ist in diesem gebiet profi.
allein die kosten für das werkzeug schlägt schon richtig auf konto.nehmen
wir mal ne fräse fürs steuerrohr da bekommste unter 1000 euro nix!
allein die gewindeschneidsätze für mtb und rr kosten ein vermögen.
hinzu kommt das du dich im bereich laufradbau richtig gut auskennen solltest was heißt das du wissen solltest wie man ein gutes lr aufbaut,und
es auch dem kunden erklären kannst(zug und druckspeiche welche es ist und das ausrechnen der speichenlänge etc.).ich denke jemand der kein rad
von der stange hat wird sein rad nie in einen radladen bringen und es dort nie reparieren lassen.
wie sieht es aus mit dem überholen von gabeln und dämpfer(rockshox,mz,bos etc)??
ich würde wenn ich sowas machen würde mich eher auf frästeile spezialisiern(schaltaugen,bremssatteladap. oder sogar aufnahmen für dämpfer oder spezielle gabelbrücken die auf den jeweiligen fahrer angefertigt werden könnten).nur so als idee.

mfg


----------



## stadtguerillero (28. August 2009)

@loki
weil von einem der das nicht gelernt hat, also kein geselle ist, die arbeit nochmal kontrolliert werden muss bevor das rad rausgeht. das ist zeit und das wiederum ist geld. 
gewerblich schrauben hat nix mit schrauberromantik zu tun.
alles schnell, schnell, schnell; dabei natürlich fehlerfrei wegen der zu erwartenden nacharbeiten. 
und ein radladen ist nicht ein arbeitsplatz am fliessband.
da musst reinpassen.

gruss fürs erste


----------



## xrated (28. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> also ich find das etwas lachhaft nur weil man ein paar jahre räder um und aufgebaut hat gleich meinen zu müssen man ist in diesem gebiet profi.
> allein die kosten für das werkzeug schlägt schon richtig auf konto.nehmen
> wir mal ne fräse fürs steuerrohr da bekommste unter 1000 euro nix!
> allein die gewindeschneidsätze für mtb und rr kosten ein vermögen.
> ...



Da kann ich nur sagen, so what?
Um Gabeln zu überholen muss man sowieso authorisierter Händler sein, daß macht kaum einer. Und was hat das bitte mit Preisen für Werkzeug zu tun? Zudem hat kein Händler für 20 versch. Steuersatzgrößen Werkzeug rumliegen.
Welcher Shop baut heute noch Laufräder auf? Bestellen bei Mavic und bei jeder Kleinigkeit einschicken, so siehts aus.


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> also ich find das etwas lachhaft nur weil man ein paar jahre räder um und aufgebaut hat gleich meinen zu müssen man ist in diesem gebiet profi.
> allein die kosten für das werkzeug schlägt schon richtig auf konto.nehmen
> wir mal ne fräse fürs steuerrohr da bekommste unter 1000 euro nix!
> allein die gewindeschneidsätze für mtb und rr kosten ein vermögen.
> ...



Im großen und ganzen gebe ich dir recht, aber das Werkzeug ist nicht ganz so teuer wie du meinst.

Cyclus ist Profi Werkzeug, und auch Bezahlbar.


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen, so what?
> Um Gabeln zu überholen muss man sowieso authorisierter Händler sein, daß macht kaum einer. Und was hat das bitte mit Preisen für Werkzeug zu tun? Zudem hat kein Händler für 20 versch. Steuersatzgrößen Werkzeug rumliegen.
> Welcher Shop baut heute noch Laufräder auf? Bestellen bei Mavic und bei jeder Kleinigkeit einschicken, so siehts aus.



Es gibt da schon einige Firmen die auf wunsch die Laufräder bauen.


----------



## xrated (28. August 2009)

Es ist aber nunmal so das es nicht verpflichtent ist und stark rückläufig. Vor 10-20 Jahren sah das anders aus. Das einzige was Loki tun sollte, ist die IHK zu fragen denn hier weiß es anscheinend keiner sicher.


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> @loki
> weil von einem der das nicht gelernt hat, also kein geselle ist, die arbeit nochmal kontrolliert werden muss bevor das rad rausgeht. das ist zeit und das wiederum ist geld.
> gewerblich schrauben hat nix mit schrauberromantik zu tun.
> alles schnell, schnell, schnell; dabei natürlich fehlerfrei wegen der zu erwartenden nacharbeiten.
> ...



Dir gebe ich auch soweit recht.

Aber die wirklichkeit sieht doch anders aus schafst du nicht dein Arbeitspensum bist du weg vom Fenster und so denken nun mal trauriger weise viele Arbeitgeber.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2009)

Ich habe lieber Leute, die Ahnung haben. Ob Meister oder Lehrlng oder Hobbyzumberufmacher, dass ist mir so egal.
Bei uns im Ort ist eine Meisterwerkstatt und der Meister kann nix!


----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Es ist aber nunmal so das es nicht verpflichtent ist und stark rückläufig. Vor 10-20 Jahren sah das anders aus. Das einzige was Loki tun sollte, ist die IHK zu fragen denn hier weiß es anscheinend keiner sicher.



Bin auch dafür das er die IHK fragen sollte. 

Aber dennoch sollte ihm eine Ausbildung von 3,5 Jahren oder eine Umschulung von 2 Jahren zum Zweiradmechaniker schwerpunkt Fahrrad kein hindernis darstellen.

Denn so hast du später die Möglichkeit auch Roller zu reparieren bis 125 ccm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (28. August 2009)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Ich habe lieber Leute, die Ahnung haben. Ob Meister oder Lehrlng oder Hobbyzumberufmacher, dass ist mir so egal.
> Bei uns im Ort ist eine Meisterwerkstatt und der Meister kann nix!



Es zählt nun mal der Meister und der Gesellenbrief in Deutschland.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. August 2009)

Hab hier im Norden kein Shop gefunden, der gute Arbeit macht...

Danke Deutschland...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. August 2009)

nun ja, der vergleich wegen profiwerkzeug hinkt. wenn ich mir ansehe, was manche hier für zeiten mit profiwerkzeug berechnen. beispiel: steuersatz pressen (ohne planfräsen!)... das mach ich mit meinem selbstbau-tool in der hälfte der zeit doppelt so präzise!


----------



## gobo (28. August 2009)

na es gibt aber auch noch leute die das besondere haben möchten(in bezug auf laufräder) und nix von der stange,also.
zu thema tools,ihr habt recht das es da preiswerte alternativen gibt für den bereich hobby aber wenn das werkzeug halten muß oder soll da kommste mit was preiswertem nicht lange hin.
kenne das aus eigener erfahrung!!was nehmt ihr nen hss bohrer oder einen
vom flohmarkt wo man den ganzen satz für 10 euro bekommt?weils ja billiger ist.
naja mir soll es ja egal sein,aber diejenigen die da was vorhaben sollten es sich gut überlegen.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 132705 (28. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> zu thema tools,ihr habt recht das es da preiswerte alternativen gibt für den bereich hobby aber wenn das werkzeug halten muß oder soll da kommste mit was preiswertem nicht lange hin.
> kenne das aus eigener erfahrung!!was nehmt ihr nen hss bohrer oder einen
> vom flohmarkt wo man den ganzen satz für 10 euro bekommt?weils ja billiger ist.
> naja mir soll es ja egal sein,aber diejenigen die da was vorhaben sollten es sich gut überlegen.
> ...



soviel dazu, arbeite fast nur mit schlüsseln von stahlwille und hazet... denke das sollte reichen.


----------



## keroson (28. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> na es gibt aber auch noch leute die das besondere haben möchten(in bezug auf laufräder) und nix von der stange,also.
> zu thema tools,ihr habt recht das es da preiswerte alternativen gibt für den bereich hobby aber wenn das werkzeug halten muß oder soll da kommste mit was preiswertem nicht lange hin.
> kenne das aus eigener erfahrung!!was nehmt ihr nen hss bohrer oder einen
> vom flohmarkt wo man den ganzen satz für 10 euro bekommt?weils ja billiger ist.
> ...



Also in dem Laden wo ich schaff werden hochwertige Laufräder noch von Hand aufgebaut (mit Tensio etc...). Wenn ein SHop da aus dem Katalog raus bestellt ist er selber schuld. Viele Kunden wissen es zu schätzen hochwertig von Hand aufgebaute Laufräder zu fahren.

Zum Werkzeug. Hochwertiges Werkzeug mach in jeder professionellen Werkstatt Sinn. Das Billige geht irgendwann kaputt oder es funktioniert nicht richtig und spätestens wenn was zum 3. mal nicht geklappt hat landet es im Müll und was g'scheites wird bestellt.
Gleiches gilt für die Akku Packs von Bohrer etc. 
Wenn man bestimmte Dinge einfach oft benützt müssen sie gut sein, damit die Handgriffe schnell ausgeführt werden. Bestes Beispiel: HexPlus Imbusschlüssel von Wera.
Durch die Spezielle Form des Schlüssels dreht man keine Schrauben mehr rund. Mit der Zeit greift man dann automatisch nach dem SChlüssel, weils schneller geht.

Billige Bohrer sind übrigens was richtig blödes. Da ärger man sich nur dumm und dämlich wenn man das Loch net hinbekommt, bzw. die Schraube nicht aufgebohrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teufel781 (30. August 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> .....Stellt euch mal vor, einer ist 45 und soll dann ne Lehre anfangen, ganz großes Kino.



Dann hat da aber jemand gute 25 Jahre lang irgendwas in seinem Leben gründlich falsch gemacht.


----------



## stadtguerillero (30. August 2009)

Dann hat da aber jemand gute 25 Jahre lang irgendwas in seinem Leben gründlich falsch gemacht. 

Was ist das nur für eine einsilbige Denke!


----------



## xrated (31. August 2009)

Stell dir vor, es gibt Leute die nicht 40-50 Jahre immer das selbe machen möchten. Und dann nicht wieder auf dem Lohnniveau eines Hartz4 Empfängers landen wollen mit einer Ausbildung.

Und das mit den selbstgemachten Laufrädern sagste mal im Rennradbereich, ich geh schonmal in den Keller zum lachen 
Was da zählt ist optisches Blendwerk.


----------



## xrated (31. August 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Wenn man bestimmte Dinge einfach oft benützt müssen sie gut sein, damit die Handgriffe schnell ausgeführt werden. Bestes Beispiel: HexPlus Imbusschlüssel von Wera.
> Durch die Spezielle Form des Schlüssels dreht man keine Schrauben mehr rund. Mit der Zeit greift man dann automatisch nach dem SChlüssel, weils schneller geht.
> 
> Billige Bohrer sind übrigens was richtig blödes. Da ärger man sich nur dumm und dämlich wenn man das Loch net hinbekommt, bzw. die Schraube nicht aufgebohrt...



Ich habe schonmal Nüsse mit Wellenprofil probiert, die waren einfach nur Schrott. Wie das mit Innensechskantschlüssel (das heisst übrigens Inbus und ist ein Markenname) aussieht, weiß ich nicht.

Wo verwendet man eigentlich Bohrer am Rad? Tretlager aufbohren dürfte höchst selten vorkommen.


----------



## krümel72 (31. August 2009)

Shop aufmachen und Fahrraeder verkaufen ( Hauptgeschaeft )
als Serviceleistung darfst Du auch Einstell- und kleinere Reparaturarbeiten vornehmen. ( Nebenleistungen )

So macht das ein Bekannter schon seit fast zwanzig Jahren. Kompetente Beratung, faire Preise - der Laden brummt. Laufräder aufbauen kann der auch ganz gut, aber bei den Preisen die er da verlangen muß kann er mit den Großen einfach nicht mithalten. Das gleiche mit den Gabeln. Macht zwar jedes Jahr seine Schulungen mit, aber meist werden die Gabeln eingeschickt da Garantiesachen. Ist so ein typischer Kleinaberfein-Laden.


----------



## Deleted 57670 (3. September 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich als Spiesser es sehr angenehm finde, in jede Werkstatt (KFZ, Fahrrad oder sonstwas) gehen zu können, und zu wissen dass dort jemand an meinem Sonstwas arbeitet, der sein Handwerk gelernt hat und wo jemand seinen Kopf dafür hinhält, wenn etwas sicherheitsrelevantes nicht anständig gemacht wird.
> Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich jemandem ans Bein pissen will, der eine Schraube mit 8 statt mit 6NM angezogen hat. Sondern dass jemand der meine Bremsen repariert besser nochmal nachschaut, ob er alle Schrauben festgezogen hat.
> Eine Garantie für gute Arbeit ist das jetzige System natürlich nicht, und man kann sicherlich viel berechtigte Kritik daran äussern, aber was meinst du was für Luschen sonst an Bremsen und Achsen rumschrauben würden? Da würden viele sagen: "Das kann ich auch, so schwer kann das nicht sein, und da lässt sich sicher ordentlich Kohle mit machen. Und wenn es schiefgeht kommt der Kunde halt nicht wieder, was solls."
> 
> Ciao, Daniel




Du ne, es gibt viele shops die haben ungelernte Mechaniker und sind besser als die mit Meister oder auch Zweiradmechaniker. Ich selbst hab in nem Riesenshop als Mechaniker geearbeitet und bin jetz nicht wirklich  der beste Schrauber , aber die Jungs die dort waren( mindestens 10, alle mit Zweiradmechanikerausbildung) hatten absolut keine Ahnung von Rädern.....war echt erschreckend, die haben nur die Räder aus dem Karton genommen und zusammengeschraubt.... 
Also ich Persönlich lasse meine Bikes (wenn Nötig) nur noch von selbst Fahrenden Mechanikern reparieren, und auf die Ausbildung kannst du echt nich viel geben.
Und ich kenn einige , die Shops haben ohne Meister!


----------



## downhillbill (4. September 2009)

@fussl79 also zu dem maschienenbau fällt mir nicolai ein der hat eigentlich nichts mit bikes zu tun und bau trozdem gute bikes oder?

ich find die idee gut mach dein laden ruhig auf und wenn du irgendwelche probleme kriegen solltes stell doch einfach nen zweirad mechaniker ein und alles ist gut oder?


----------



## LaiNico (4. September 2009)

ohne alles gelesen zu haben hat hartz IV ja auch ein wenig mehr möglich gemacht.
weiß jetzt nicht genau um welchen laden es da ging, aber es gibt, wie in so vielen bereichen, sonderregelungen, ausnahmen und besonderheiten.


----------



## Smilinho (5. September 2009)

Ich mach grad meinen Meister und ich seh`s genau so wie andere hier (hab KFZ-Mechaniker u. Zweiradmechaniker gelernt). 
Selbst wenn ein Meister vorhanden ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das der auch jeden Drahtesel abnimmt bevor der zurück an den Kunden geht.

Mir wärs lieber ich müsste den Scheyss nicht mitmachen, aber so ist es halt in Deutschland.
Wenn es nach den Deutschen geht, dürfte im Ausland ja gar nichts gehen, kein Meisterzwang, kein duales Ausbildungssystem, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall.

Gute Leute sind Leute die ihren Job mit Hingabe machen, aber das rafft der Ottonormalverbraucher hier nicht, weil er von Geburt an mit diesem Vorschriftsdenken indoktriniert wird.

Ausserdem tun hier viele so, als wäre Fahrradtechnik ein Raketenstart mit Punktlandung auf dem Mond und Weiterflug zum Jupiter. 

Technik hin oder her, es bleiben doch nur DRAHTESEL und wenn man etwas noch nicht kennt, dann setzt man sich halt damit auseinander.


----------



## Hot Carrot (5. September 2009)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Ich mach grad meinen Meister und ich seh`s genau so wie andere hier (hab KFZ-Mechaniker u. Zweiradmechaniker gelernt).
> Selbst wenn ein Meister vorhanden ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, das der auch jeden Drahtesel abnimmt bevor der zurück an den Kunden geht.
> 
> Mir wärs lieber ich müsste den Scheyss nicht mitmachen, aber so ist es halt in Deutschland.
> ...



Da du gerade deinen Meister machst, dann verate mal warum du einen Meister benötigst.

Den Meister benötigst du nicht nur um Ausbilden zu können.

Der Meistertitel sagt ja noch nicht das man Ausbilden kann, selbst wenn man den ADA hat.

Einer mit Berufserfahrung kann den ADA auch machen nur das er eine ausgibige Prüfung ablegen muss.

Das es hier in Deutschland etwas komplezierter ist darüber brauchen wir ja nicht diskutieren. 

Edit: für viele ist einfach eine Reise zum Jupiter viel Wert weil es doch einige Personen gibt die heutzutage nicht mehr in der Lage sind einen Schlauch zu Flicken, geschweigedenn zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. September 2009)

downhillbill schrieb:


> ich find die idee gut mach dein laden ruhig auf und wenn du irgendwelche probleme kriegen solltes stell doch einfach nen zweirad mechaniker ein und alles ist gut oder?



naja, dafür muss so ein laden schon gut umsatz machen. da ich hier ausm ruhrgebiet komm, denke ich, das eine einzelne person vllt ganz knapp von leben kann.


----------



## stadtguerillero (5. September 2009)

@loki
mit dem verdienen ist halt immer relativ.
wenns spass macht ist wenig geld nicht so schlimm.
wenig geld liegt aber auch daran das im einzelhandel nicht genug hängen bleibt. da wird knallhart kalkuliert. das geht dann eben nur übern umsatz.
und viel umsatz bedeutet viel arbeit.
und ein laden mit werkstatt braucht natürlich einen guten standort, da wo leute wohnen, da sind dann auch die mieten hoch.
und da wo die mieten geringer sind, also im gewerbegebiet, also da wo eher keiner wohnt, wirst mit ner werkstatt nicht viel werden, da kannst denn eher service machen für rockshox etc.
gruss erstmal


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. September 2009)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> @loki
> mit dem verdienen ist halt immer relativ.
> wenns spass macht ist wenig geld nicht so schlimm.



klar solls spass machen. aber in erster linie meine familie und mich ernähren. aus reinem spass geht niemand arbeiten, ausser er ist verrückt!


----------



## 2FLER (6. September 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Ich will auch gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass du gut und gewissenhaft arbeitest. Aber das muss halt überprüft und bebrieft werden.
> 
> Ciao, Daniel




daniel,
glaubst du denn im ernst, es ginge bei diesem "VERBRIEFEN" gewisser berufe in erster linie um qualität?! 
wenn ja: dann bist du naiv. 
in erster linie geht es um besitzstandwahrung. das ist historisch sehr gut belegbar. denke mal an zünfte und ähnliche verbände! 
in deutschland ist der glaube weit verbreitet, die ausbildungsgänge hier würden besonders hohen standarts unterliegen...es ist schon so, dass die meßlatte hier für viele berufe recht hoch liegt, aber man sollte nicht annehmen, dass JEDER verbriefte handwerker einem laien per se überlegen ist. das ist ausgemachter schwachsinn. jemand, der 40 jahre alles mögliche an fahrrädern repariert hat, KANN bessere arbeit machen als ein meister der 2-rad-mechanik, der nie sonderlich viel an bikes gemacht hat. ich sage nicht, dass dies per se so sein muß, aber ich zeige damit, dass man nicht immer blind auf urkunden, vorschriften usw. vertrauen sollte.
aber dieser irrglaube grassiert ja (genau wie die obrigkeitshörigkeit) ja schon traditionell in deutschland, weshalb hier auch immer weniger voran geht...


----------



## 2FLER (6. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> aus reinem spass geht niemand arbeiten, ausser er ist verrückt!



das würde ich so ÜBERHAUPT NICHT sagen! es gibt bspw. millionäre, die ohne wirtschaftliche not arbeiten gehen. z.t. auch nur "aus spass".
ich denke, dass die arbeitsumstände in westlichen gesellschaften (z.b. der 8-stunden-tag und der frühe beginn und und und...) auch dazu geführt haben, dass otto normalverbraucher keinen bock auf arbeit hat und seine arbeit entfremdet wahrnimmt. daher gibts für so jmd. auch nix schöneres als "faulenzen" oder freizeit. 
mir bringt es spass, wenn ich in meiner freizeit an bikes schraube. ob es mir noch spass bringen würde, wenn ichs jeden tag unter einem vorgesetzten, unter termindruck usw. machen müßte, wäre dies whs. anders...DAS meine ich mit den "arbeitsumständen in westlichen gesellschaften".
ABER DASS DAS NICHT SO ÄTZEND ORGANISIERT SEIN MÜSSTE, haben viele schon überhaupt nicht mehr im sinn. den meisten erscheint es ja als "naturgesetz", dass z.b. ein arbeitstag 8 stunden hat.

naja, bevor ich hier weiter diskutieren werde, warte ich mal auf "gegenargumente" nach dem motto: "wenn wir nur noch 4std. statt 8std. arbeiten würden, dann würde unser wohlstand dramatisch verringert werden..." [was so nicht stimmt].

naja...


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> klar solls spass machen. aber in erster linie meine familie und mich ernähren. aus reinem spass geht niemand arbeiten, ausser er ist verrückt!



Es gibt bestimmt Personen die gerne als ZMF arbeiten gehen (bzw Spaß an diesen Beruf haben) nur musst du dir im Klaren sein, das es auch starke flauten geben wird.


----------



## stadtguerillero (6. September 2009)

@2fler:
sehr schöne betrachtung und phiosophisch auch recht ansprechend.
aber wie ist das nun mit nem shop?


----------



## stadtguerillero (6. September 2009)

reich werden kann man mit arbeit sowieso nicht.
...höchstens mit dienstleistung...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt Personen die gerne als ZMF arbeiten gehen (bzw Spaß an diesen Beruf haben) nur musst du dir im Klaren sein, das es auch starke flauten geben wird.



wenn ich wie schon gesagt millionär wäre, würd ich das genauso aufziehen, aber das dann wirklich just for fun machen. allerdings habe ich familie (frau und kind) und das sind halt laufende kosten, die mich davon abhalten.

wie mir hier schon gesagt wurde, das ich abstand von der "schrauberromantik" nehmen solle bei so etwas... naja, genau dieser gedanke, das die ganzen shop-betreiber das aus spass machen, DAS ist unsinn. ich muss ja auch aus gründen der von dir angedeuteten flaute ja auch rücklagen aufbauen, damit ich noch das drauffolgende jahr meine kunden mit material versorgen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (6. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wenn ich wie schon gesagt millionär wäre, würd ich das genauso aufziehen, aber das dann wirklich just for fun machen. allerdings habe ich familie (frau und kind) und das sind halt laufende kosten, die mich davon abhalten.
> 
> wie mir hier schon gesagt wurde, das ich abstand von der "schrauberromantik" nehmen solle bei so etwas... naja, genau dieser gedanke, das die ganzen shop-betreiber das aus spass machen, DAS ist unsinn. ich muss ja auch aus gründen der von dir angedeuteten flaute ja auch rücklagen aufbauen, damit ich noch das drauffolgende jahr meine kunden mit material versorgen kann.



Du hast im großen und ganzen recht.

Die Fam. zu ernähren geht zwar vor.

Ohne Spaß an der Arbeit würde ich jetzt sagen ist die Fehlerquote einfach höher, und die Gefahr den Job früher am Nagel hängen zu müssen nur aus lauter frust an der Arbeit.

Um Spaß an der Arbeit zu haben, muss man nicht ein dikes Bankkonto haben.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Du hast im großen und ganzen recht.
> 
> Die Fam. zu ernähren geht zwar vor.
> 
> Ohne Spaß an der Arbeit würde ich jetzt sagen ist die Fehlerquote einfach höher, und die Gefahr den Job früher am Nagel hängen zu müssen nur aus lauter frust an der Arbeit.





jo, ich merke schon, das wir beide die gleiche ansicht zu teilen scheinen. ich will ja aus meinem beruf raus, da ich daran mittlerweile keinen spass mehr finde. sagen wir mal so, wenns mal beim bikeschrauben net klappt, flucht man dann auch laut, aber des ist doch zum glück sehr selten der fall. zudem eher bei tüftel-arbeiten, die in DIESEM maße im gewerbe sicherlich nicht auftreten werden. und wenn, hat man die richtigen werkzeuge und möglichkeiten vor ort.



Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Um Spaß an der Arbeit zu haben, muss man nicht ein dikes Bankkonto haben.



muss nicht, reich werden will ich ja auch net, aber es hilft ungemein


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> sagen wir mal so, wenns mal beim bikeschrauben net klappt, flucht man dann auch laut, aber des ist doch zum glück sehr selten der fall.



 Das glaubst auch nur du 




Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> muss nicht, reich werden will ich ja auch net, aber es hilft ungemein



Geld ist nun mal leider sehr wichtig, das stimme ich dir voll zu.

Wegen dem Werkzeug solltest du dich mal nach Cyclus umsehen ist Profiwerkzeug und Bezahlbar.

Oder von den Herstellern für dich das Beste raus suchen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (6. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Wegen dem Werkzeug solltest du dich mal nach Cyclus umsehen ist Profiwerkzeug und Bezahlbar.
> 
> Oder von den Herstellern für dich das Beste raus suchen.



ich denke, das sollte alles sagen, oder?



Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> soviel dazu, arbeite fast nur mit schlüsseln von stahlwille und hazet... denke das sollte reichen.


----------



## Smilinho (6. September 2009)

2FLER schrieb:


> daniel,
> glaubst du denn im ernst, es ginge bei diesem "VERBRIEFEN" gewisser berufe in erster linie um qualität?!
> wenn ja: dann bist du naiv.
> in erster linie geht es um besitzstandwahrung. das ist historisch sehr gut belegbar. denke mal an zünfte und ähnliche verbände!
> ...



Kann ich so unterschreiben.

@all
Ich hätte schon längst nen kleinen Laden wo "richtige" Reparaturen ausgeführt werden, aber so muss ich mich halt den hiesigen Vorschriften unterwerfen und erst mal die Branche die die Claims absteckt durchfüttern.

Wenn der Meisterzwang mit Sicherheitsaspekten begründet wird, was ist dann mit den Fahrrädern die schon im Neuzustand dermassen Schrott sind, das es wirklich gefährlich ist sich damit in den Strassenverkehr zu begeben ?

Werft mal einen Blick in die KFZ-Oldieszene und betrachtet mal die ganzen Wunderwerke die von Leuten aufgebaut werden, die nicht KFZ-Mechaniker oder Karroseriebauer sind.
Die Leute können sehr oft mehr, als von der Handwerkskammer zugestanden wird, die natürlich sich selbst erst mal am leben halten will.

Diejenigen die es nicht drauf haben, dessen Werkstätten verschwinden einfach wieder, der Markt regelt das schon.

Wenigstens bei den Drahteseln seh ich keinen Bedarf für Meister, wobei eh schon die meiste Arbeit von Fahrradhändlern gemacht wird, in deren Läden sich noch nie ein Meister verirrt hat und die nur Monteure (gelernt und ungelernt) zum Hungerlohn beschäftigen.


----------



## Hot Carrot (6. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich denke, das sollte alles sagen, oder?



Mein größter Anteil ist Cyclus.

Hätte sogar mehr Cyclus, wenn sie das Angebot schon damals gehabt hätten. 

Ich kann dir Cyclus empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (7. September 2009)

Ich glaube das ist sogar so das jeder Händler auch selbstgebaute Laufräder verticken darf. 

Oder wie kann das dann sein das sowas teilweise Ing. machen.


----------



## LaiNico (8. September 2009)

link zu einigen gesetzestexten.


----------



## xrated (8. September 2009)

§ 8 Schwarzarbeitsgesetz

§ 8 I Nr. 1 e): Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer ein zulassungspflichtiges Handwerk als stehendes Gewerbe selbstständig betreibt, ohne in die Handwerksrolle eingetragen zu sein (§ 1 der Handwerksordnung).

Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 50 000 Euro geahndet werden.





Zulassungspflichtiges Handwerk (Anlage A)
Wer wird in die Handwerksrolle eingetragen?

In die Handwerksrolle wird eingetragen:

    * wer die Meisterprüfung in dem zu betreibenden Handwerk abgelegt hat.
    * wer die Meisterprüfung in einem fachlich-technisch verwandten Handwerk abgelegt hat.
    * wer eine mindestens gleichwertige fachbezogene deutsche Prüfung (z.B. Ingenieur) abgelegt hat.
    * Wer eine Ausübungsberechtigung nach § 7a oder § 7b (Altgesellenregelung) HWO besitzt.
    * Wer eine Ausnahmebewilligung nach § 8 HWO oder als EU-Staatsbürger/in eine Ausnahmebewilligung nach § 9 HWO für das zu betreibende oder ein verwandtes Handwerk besitzt.


Interessant dazu auch das es diese Meisterpflicht nur noch in D und Luxemburg gibt, keinem anderen Land. Und ein EU Ausländer darf bei uns weiterhin ohne Meister diesen Beruf ausüben (in einigen Gerichtsurteilen wird von Diskriminierung deutscher gesprochen). In Österreich gibt es die Meisterpflicht seit 2000 nicht mehr, da hätte ich kein Problem in ein anderes Land zu gehen.


----------



## Matze L.E. (8. September 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> ah, das heißt soviel wie, wenn ich genügend im www recherchiere, dann bekomme ich meinen doktortitel auch ohne studium. gut das ich das jetzt weiß
> 
> 
> für was eigentlich in die schule gehen, man muß nur lange genug lesen und rechnen und schwuppdiewupp hat man das abi.



Ja, das ist die grundsätzliche Idee von lernen. 

Viele die sich hier in diesem Zusammenhang über das duale Ausbildungssystem und aufregen und deutsche Stereotype in die Runde werfen, sollten sich vielleicht ein schönes Sprichwort mit Handwerksbezug zu Herzen nehmen: 'Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.'. 

Wer seine Familie ernähren will sollte vielleicht eine andere Einstellung gegenüber (Aus-)Bildung an den Tag legen und sich nicht wundern, warum einem niemand Vertrauen und auch Kapital entgegen bringen will, wenn man bis auf Hobbyschrauben noch keinen Ehrgeiz in der Sache gezeigt hat.
Man braucht Referenzen und ein Berufsabschluss ist eine solche Referenz (egal wieviel die Ausbildung letztendlich wert ist), neben Erfahrung, Eigenkapital, usw. 
Erfahrung ist dabei wohl die Referenz, die allein genommen am schwersten zu vermitteln sein wird, wenn man in ein Berufsfeld einsteigen will, und das zu recht. 

Wenn man kein Geld hat, sich selbst was aufzubauen und auch keine Qualifikationen, die andere dazu bringen könnten, einem Geld oder einen entsprechenden Job zu geben, dann hat man eben Pech gehabt. Und wenn man sich einredet, dass das irgendwo auf der Welt anders wäre, dann soll man weiter seine Bildzeitung lesen und mit den Kollegen in seinem langweiligen Job auf das System fluchen.

"Those who can, do. 
Those who can't do, teach.
Those who can't teach, talk."

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. September 2009)

das klingt ja alles gut und schön. allerdings folgender fall:
wenn ich jetzt wieder mit ausbildung anfange, damit ich das alles schön mit gesellen oder sogar meisterbrief machen darf, bin ich 31. nebenbei bekomme ich kaum geld, welches meine familie und ich zum leben brauchen. kenne das ja noch aus der ausbildung selber.

zu dem zeitpunkt, wo ich meine damalige ausbildung gemacht habe, sah es in dem berufszweig noch super aus, knapp 4-5 jahr später hätte man sich mit dem gesellenbrief auch den hintern wischen können. soviel dazu.

eine umschulungsaktion wird mir von den netten leuten vom a-amt net bewilligt, da es ja noch genug jobs in meinem berufszweig gibt. klar, die ganzen ausbeuter von den leihfirmen und billiglohnjobs...


----------



## Hot Carrot (8. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das klingt ja alles gut und schön. allerdings folgender fall:
> wenn ich jetzt wieder mit ausbildung anfange, damit ich das alles schön mit gesellen oder sogar meisterbrief machen darf, bin ich 31. nebenbei bekomme ich kaum geld, welches meine familie und ich zum leben brauchen. kenne das ja noch aus der ausbildung selber.
> 
> zu dem zeitpunkt, wo ich meine damalige ausbildung gemacht habe, sah es in dem berufszweig noch super aus, knapp 4-5 jahr später hätte man sich mit dem gesellenbrief auch den hintern wischen können. soviel dazu.
> ...



Das Alter sollte an zweiter Stelle stehen. 

Du musst dich halt bemühen irgend wo einen Schrauber Job zu bekommen auch wenn es anfangs sehr schwer erscheint.

Und darauf kannst du dann von Jahr zu Jahr auf bauen.

Wie schon mal erwähnt benötigst du 5 Jahre Praxis um eine Prüfung vor der HWK ablegen zu können.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Du musst dich halt bemühen irgend wo einen Schrauber Job zu bekommen auch wenn es anfangs sehr schwer erscheint.



erstmal kriegen, ausser in "zeg-fachgeschäften" hab ich im umkreis von 100 km überall schon nachgefragt...


----------



## Hot Carrot (8. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> erstmal kriegen, ausser in "zeg-fachgeschäften" hab ich im umkreis von 100 km überall schon nachgefragt...



Dann frage im ZEG nach.

100km  wow.

Hast du A24 in deiner nähe.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. September 2009)

ich komme wohlgemerkt aus dem ruhrgebiet.

naja, ich möchte mich von geschäften, die steuersätze mit dem hammer einbauen von anfang an distanzieren. so will und kann ich einfach nicht arbeiten. das ist in meinen augen pfusch in reinkultur!


----------



## Hot Carrot (8. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> ich komme wohlgemerkt aus dem ruhrgebiet.
> 
> naja, ich möchte mich von geschäften, die steuersätze mit dem hammer einbauen von anfang an distanzieren. so will und kann ich einfach nicht arbeiten. das ist in meinen augen pfusch in reinkultur!



Die Hammer und Meißel Aktionen kenne ich auch zu genüge.

Nur sieht es leider nicht jeder so wie du das eine Arbeit auch ordentlich mit dem passenden Werkzeug vollbracht werden kann.

Klar kann man nicht alles haben aber die Grundaustattung sollte man schon haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. September 2009)

das fräs und einpresswerkzeug lag daneben auf der werkbank!


----------



## xrated (8. September 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> Ja, das ist die grundsätzliche Idee von lernen.
> 
> Viele die sich hier in diesem Zusammenhang über das duale Ausbildungssystem und aufregen und deutsche Stereotype in die Runde werfen, sollten sich vielleicht ein schönes Sprichwort mit Handwerksbezug zu Herzen nehmen: 'Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.'.
> 
> ...



Dir ist schon klar das es den Meisterzwang nur in Deutschland und Luxemburg gibt? In allen anderen europäischen Ländern, scheint das zu funktionieren, nur hier nicht. In Deutschland muss man immer alles so lange reglementieren bis gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## Smilinho (9. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das Alter sollte an zweiter Stelle stehen.
> 
> Du musst dich halt bemÃ¼hen irgend wo einen Schrauber Job zu bekommen auch wenn es anfangs sehr schwer erscheint.
> 
> ...



Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall, ein Zweiradgeselle (egal ob Moped oder Drahteselschrauber) braucht nur ein Jahr in leitender Position vorzuweisen (z.b Werkstattleiter bescheinigt vom Chef) dann kann er die Zulassung beantragen.

Man sieht, die Dinosaurier bewegen sich, wenn auch zu langsam. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meisterzwang
1935 wurde der Meisterbrief als Voraussetzung zur SelbstÃ¤ndigkeit in Deutschland im Handwerk wieder eingefÃ¼hrt. Dies entsprach den neostÃ¤ndischen gesellschaftspolitischen Vorstellungen der Nationalsozialisten.

Nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg wurde zumindest in der amerikanisch besetzten Zone die Gewerbefreiheit auch im Handwerk erneut eingefÃ¼hrt. 1953 wurde das Gesetz zur Ordnung des Handwerks erlassen, nach dem grundsÃ¤tzlich ein Meisterbrief zur selbstÃ¤ndigen AusÃ¼bung des Handwerks verlangt wurde. Das in 1953 wieder-erlassene Gesetz war weitestgehend textgleich zu der Gesetzestextfassung aus 1935.

Im Jahr 2004 wurde in Deutschland die Zahl der Handwerke, in denen eine Meisterpflicht besteht, deutlich reduziert. In Ãsterreich gibt es den Meisterzwang seit dem 1. Januar 2000 nicht mehr.

Kontroverse in Deutschland 

RegelmÃ¤Ãig wurde in der Geschichte der Sinn des Meisterzwanges diskutiert. Die Vereinfachung zahlreicher Produktionsmethoden, der Einsatz leicht benutzbarer vorkonfektionierter Produkte sowie Zunahmen bei Arbeitslosigkeit und Schwarzarbeit lÃ¶sten eine Diskussion Ã¼ber den Sinn der bestehenden Handwerksordnung aus.

Gegner des Meisterzwanges argumentieren, dass der Markt unnÃ¶tig eingeschrÃ¤nkt wird, VersorgungsengpÃ¤sse auftreten und die GrÃ¼ndung besonders effizient arbeitender Spezialbetriebe verhindert wird. Die BefÃ¼rworter verweisen auf die hohen Anforderungen an handwerkliche Berufe â insbesondere im Hinblick auf den Verbraucherschutz â, die nur durch eine entsprechende Ausbildung sichergestellt werden kÃ¶nnten.

http://www.buhev.de/
Berufsverband unabhÃ¤ngiger Handwerkerinnen und Handwerker

Jetzt wÃ¼rd ich nur zu gerne wissen, ob die Erfinder des MTB`s auch Meister waren.


----------



## Matze L.E. (9. September 2009)

xrated schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das es den Meisterzwang nur in Deutschland und Luxemburg gibt? In allen anderen europäischen Ländern, scheint das zu funktionieren, nur hier nicht. In Deutschland muss man immer alles so lange reglementieren bis gar nichts mehr geht.



Wenn es nicht der Meisterzwang ist dann ist es irgendeine andere Auflage. Es ging mir auch eher um relative Referenzen, nicht um konkrete. 
Die vielen Regeln gibt es nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## Hot Carrot (9. September 2009)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile nicht mehr der Fall, ein Zweiradgeselle (egal ob Moped oder Drahteselschrauber) braucht nur ein Jahr in leitender Position vorzuweisen (z.b Werkstattleiter bescheinigt vom Chef) dann kann er die Zulassung beantragen.
> 
> Man sieht, die Dinosaurier bewegen sich, wenn auch zu langsam.
> 
> ...



Das ist gut zu erfahren.

Das wäre dann aber der weg zum Meister oder  

Ich meinte viel mehr den Schrauber ohne Ausbildung in diesen Beruf der muss doch nach wie vor 5 Jahre auf den Buckel haben damit er eine Gesellenprüfung vor der HWK ablegen kann. 

Und das ist zu mindestens ein Ansatz aber nur wenige geben den Leuten dazu eine Chance.


----------



## Smilinho (9. September 2009)

Ahh jaa, plonk, jetzt isses klar.

Du meinst die Facharbeiterprüfung, die kann glaub ich jeder machen dem bescheinigt wird in diesem Beruf die erforderlichen Jahre gearbeitet zu haben.

Ich würd mich da mal an die HWK wenden um zu erfahren was da auf einen bezüglich der Zulassung und Prüfung zukommt.

Aussagen der HWK sind aber trotzdem immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, da die sich natürlich nie die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen wollen.

Es hängen nämlich ne Menge Leute (Ausbilder, Dozenten, Kriechtiere usw.), Gebäude und neu zu bauende Parkplätze dran an dieser "Briefverteilungsindustrie".


----------



## xrated (9. September 2009)

Matze L.E. schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht der Meisterzwang ist dann ist es irgendeine andere Auflage. Es ging mir auch eher um relative Referenzen, nicht um konkrete.
> Die vielen Regeln gibt es nicht ohne Grund.



Wüßte nicht welche, in der Schweiz hat ja auch einer geschrieben, kann jeder einen Laden aufmachen. 
Wenn jemand pfusch macht, wird der sicher nicht lange am Markt bleiben, daß reguliert sich schon von selbst.


----------



## Mehrdad (10. September 2009)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Jetzt würd ich nur zu gerne wissen, ob die Erfinder des MTB`s auch Meister waren.



1. vielen Dank fürs informativen Beitrag "Smilinho". 2. Deine Frage ist wohl retorisch, oder?

Falls nicht, wollte ich nur klarstellen, dass absolut keiner, Moutainbikes erfunden hat. Dass, was man heute als MTB. bezeichnet hat sich ganz natürlich und organisch aus "Beach Crouser"/ BMX/ Querfeldein entwickelt und ist erst immernoch sehr jung. Warte mal ab bis MTBs sich von *Ketten* befreien, Ich meine das wortwörtlich. Vergleichbar mit Skier vor 30 Jahren mit dem heutigen Auswahl, sprich "Carving, Snowboards, Skiebinden...etc.

Damit die Entwicklung weitergehen kann, braucht die Industrie frisches Blut. Da haben die eingeschlafene "Meister" nix mehr zu melden.

Ich möcht ja keinen zu texten aber um es auf dem punkt zu bringen, würde ich behaupten, dass momentan der mangelnden Lobby das grösste Problem wäre + keingeistige Mafiosie Strukturen (alte Epo. Bande).

Hey, das kennt doch jeder aus der Geschichte, oder? Jeder verteidigt seine Stellung aus purem Protektionismus, wenn er Erfolg mit "einer Sache" hat. Wir Menschen sind träge.

Ich wünsche mir ein MTB., das Hydraulisch angetrieben wird, übersetzt und bremst alles in einem super Low-Profile Design und total unabhängig von äusseren Einflüssen, wie z.B. Wasser, Schmutz, Verschalten, Chain-suck, gerissenen Ketten, verbogene Schaltwerkshänger, fine Einstellung und und und. 

Die Entwürfe sind schon da.

Happy Trails und viel Spass mit dem, was wir haben, der Rest kommt schon.

Mehrdad


----------



## Smilinho (10. September 2009)

@Mehrdad

Jepp, war mehr rethorisch gemeint.

Viele gute Ideen oder Weiterentwicklungen (z.b Klunker) kommen doch von Autodidakten und/oder Enthusiasten.

Beispiele hierfür anzuführen wäre wohl müßig.

P.S
mein Meister bei VW (erste Ausbildung als KFZ-Mechaniker) hat sich einen feuchten um meine Ausbildung gekümmert, richtig viel gelernt hab ich von erfahrenen Gesellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stadtguerillero (10. September 2009)

und bitte immer hübsch dran denken:
mtbs bilden nur einen ganz kleinen teil der tatsächlich fahrenden räder.
randgruppe quasi. und für mtbs braucht man sicher keinen schein um die zu schrauben.
der alltag im radladen, also da wo es alle typen räder gibt, braucht leute die ausgebildet sind. sonst funktioniert das nicht zumindest kostendeckend.
gruss erstmal


----------



## mkberlin (13. September 2009)

...sorry, das ich jetzt hier so einfach dazwischen schreibe, denn ich habe diesen ganzen thread nicht zu Ende gelesen und weiß auch nicht in wie weit ihr das schon geklärt habt.

wollte nur sagen, das es hier in berlin eine ganze menge bikeläden gibt, die einfach mal so aufgemacht wurden.
fängt meißtens damit an, das jemand ein bißchen reparaturarbeiten anbietet und nebenher gebrauchte fahrräder verkauft. im zuge der zeit kannst du zuschauen, wie sich diese kleinen krauter immer besser etablieren und das sortiment auch zu neuteilen wächst.
habe aber schon oft gefragt, ob derjenige denn zweiradmechaniker ist. anwort meißtens:nö! und die sahen auch nicht danach aus.
für einen betrieb im handwerk brauchte man früher immer einen meistertitel. seit eu-zusammenschluss ist das hinfällig geworden. ich meine zu glauben das du noch nicht einmal vom fach sein mußt!?
ist auch egal. bei einem bikeladen gibst du beim gewerbeamt eben den verkauf von sportartikeln oder anderes an. fertig! da fragt keiner hinterher, warum du fahrräder reparierst. hauptsache das finanzamt bekommt sein geld!

allerdings finde ich das persönlich nicht so gut! wenn ich mein bike zu einer werkstatt bringe, erwarte ich 1a fachliche kompetenz. ansonsten kann ich auch selber schrauben. leider heißt natürlich eine ausbildung noch lange nicht, das jemand sein handwerk versteht. insofern habe ich trotz der 3,5 millionen metropole berlin arge schwierigkeiten jemanden zu finden, den ich in sachen bikekompetenz vertrauen kann. frag doch mal jemanden, ob er eine se pedersen bremse einstellen kann! "hä, wat is'n dat???"

also, soviel dazu!


----------



## Hot Carrot (13. September 2009)

mkberlin schrieb:


> frag doch mal jemanden, ob er eine se pedersen bremse einstellen kann! "hä, wat is'n dat???"
> 
> also, soviel dazu!



Das man ein Teil nicht kennt heißt noch lange nicht das man nicht kompetent genug ist.







Meinst du die von Suntour. 

Kann das sein das die Bremse mit einen Maulchlüssel eingestellt wird


----------



## mkberlin (13. September 2009)

...egal welche, die se pedersen ist das original gewesen. suntour, scott u.a. haben sie nur in lizenz gebaut.
diese bremse ist einfach schon ein wenig sensibler in der einstellung als normale cantilever. es war aber eben auch ein schönes patent, welches man als zweiradmechaniker kennen sollte. ein kfz-mechaniker der mit abs nichts anfangen kann ist auch nicht gerade kompetent, oder?


----------



## Smilinho (13. September 2009)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...sorry, das ich jetzt hier so einfach dazwischen schreibe, denn ich habe diesen ganzen thread nicht zu Ende gelesen und weiß auch nicht in wie weit ihr das schon geklärt habt.
> 
> wollte nur sagen, das es hier in berlin eine ganze menge bikeläden gibt, die einfach mal so aufgemacht wurden.
> fängt meißtens damit an, das jemand ein bißchen reparaturarbeiten anbietet und nebenher gebrauchte fahrräder verkauft. im zuge der zeit kannst du zuschauen, wie sich diese kleinen krauter immer besser etablieren und das sortiment auch zu neuteilen wächst.
> ...



Du kommst mir so`n bisschen vor wie die Prinzessin auf der Erbse, so die Art Kunde der sich unheimlich wichtig macht und einen total zulabert und damit wichtige Arbeitszeit stiehlt.

Aber auch damit muss man in einem Fahrradladen leben, denn dort trifft sich halt der gesamte Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.

Wenn jemand "deine" Bremse nicht kennt, so kann er trotzdem herausfinden wie sie fuktioniert, denn gerade das macht einen guten Schrauber aus, sich halt die Lösungen zu erarbeiten und dann natürlich auch für die Arbeitsqualität geradezustehen.

Ich kenn zwei junge Meister die deine Bremse sicher noch nicht in den Fingern hatten, heisst das jetzt die sind total inkompetent ?

Was ist mit dem Mechaniker, der keinen Gesellenbrief hat, aber seit 15 oder auch wie bei uns seit 40 Jahren den Job macht, auch total inkompetent ?

Wenn du so arge Schwierigkeiten hast, einen vernünftigen Bikeladen zu finden, überleg doch mal was noch die Ursache sein kann.


----------



## Mehrdad (15. September 2009)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Das man ein Teil nicht kennt heißt noch lange nicht das man nicht kompetent genug ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ÄHH, entschuldige bitte aber wie verkifft ist denn das?

"Pedersen Komponenten", kein Begriff? Falsche Branche!!!! Glaub mir.

Also ich LIEBE anspruchvolle Kundschaft eher als die Leien, lieben tue ich die trotzdem. Wen ich ausbilde auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mehrdad (15. September 2009)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Du kommst mir so`n bisschen vor wie die Prinzessin auf der Erbse, so die Art Kunde der sich unheimlich wichtig macht und einen total zulabert und damit wichtige Arbeitszeit stiehlt.
> 
> Aber auch damit muss man in einem Fahrradladen leben, denn dort trifft sich halt der gesamte Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.
> 
> ...



Alter, was soll man dazu noch sagen....ich bin sprachlos....klingt wie Wahlkampf Entschuldigungen. Tuts ma leid aba dat ist nix jutet.


----------



## mkberlin (15. September 2009)

Smilinho schrieb:


> Du kommst mir so`n bisschen vor wie die Prinzessin auf der Erbse, so die Art Kunde der sich unheimlich wichtig macht und einen total zulabert und damit wichtige Arbeitszeit stiehlt.
> 
> Aber auch damit muss man in einem Fahrradladen leben, denn dort trifft sich halt der gesamte Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt.
> 
> ...




...also du gehst ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. September 2009)

zu deiner bremse: würdest du denn auch jemand inkompetent nennen, der wohl zugibt, sowas noch nie inner hand gehabt zu haben, jedoch sich gerne mithilfe informationen dran versuchen würde? (bitte falschen satzbau ignorieren )


----------



## mkberlin (15. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> zu deiner bremse: würdest du denn auch jemand inkompetent nennen, der wohl zugibt, sowas noch nie inner hand gehabt zu haben, jedoch sich gerne mithilfe informationen dran versuchen würde? (bitte falschen satzbau ignorieren )



ich weiß nicht, warum hier auf der pedersen rumgeritten wird? war nur metaphorisch gemeint, um klarzustellen wieviel fachidioten es gibt, die zwar einen titel haben, aber doch nicht wirklich kompetent sind.
im vergleich zu einem kfz-mechaniker ist doch das muss-wissens-spektrum eines zweiradmechaniker mit fachgebiet fahrräder doch eher gering. wenn er also noch nicht mal die einfachsten dinge in seinem job sauber erledigen kann, dann ist er nicht kompetent! sprich noch klarer: eine schaltung absolut sauber einzustellen etc.!
ist ja auch egal. mich hat der thread nur angestachelt mal was zu posten, da ich eben schon zuviele schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## Hot Carrot (15. September 2009)

....


----------



## Smilinho (15. September 2009)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ...also du gehst ja mal gar nicht!



Wieso, hab ich voll ins schwarze getroffen ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (15. September 2009)

mkberlin schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, warum hier auf der pedersen rumgeritten wird? war nur metaphorisch gemeint, um klarzustellen wieviel fachidioten es gibt, die zwar einen titel haben, aber doch nicht wirklich kompetent sind.
> im vergleich zu einem kfz-mechaniker ist doch das muss-wissens-spektrum eines zweiradmechaniker mit fachgebiet fahrräder doch eher gering. wenn er also noch nicht mal die einfachsten dinge in seinem job sauber erledigen kann, dann ist er nicht kompetent! sprich noch klarer: eine schaltung absolut sauber einzustellen etc.!
> ist ja auch egal. mich hat der thread nur angestachelt mal was zu posten, da ich eben schon zuviele schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.



das ich auf die pedersen angesprochen habe, sollte auch nur ein beispiel darstellen. es gibt immer wieder den moment, wo man als monteur und handwerker etwas zum ersten mal sieht. lässt sich einfach net vermeiden. nur in dem falle trennt dann das geschick und talent den könner vom rest. denn derjenige analysiert das bauteil und macht das beste draus.


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das ich auf die pedersen angesprochen habe, sollte auch nur ein beispiel darstellen. es gibt immer wieder den moment, wo man als monteur und handwerker etwas zum ersten mal sieht. lässt sich einfach net vermeiden. nur in dem falle trennt dann das geschick und talent den könner vom rest. denn derjenige analysiert das bauteil und macht das beste draus.



Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Mehrdad (17. September 2009)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> das ich auf die pedersen angesprochen habe, sollte auch nur ein beispiel darstellen. es gibt immer wieder den moment, wo man als monteur und handwerker etwas zum ersten mal sieht. lässt sich einfach net vermeiden. nur in dem falle trennt dann das geschick und talent den könner vom rest. denn derjenige analysiert das bauteil und macht das beste draus.



Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass allein das Talent, ohne nötige Wissen und Rutine, wenig nützt.

Bitte, meine Frage, warum "Hydroforming sucks"? Ich hätte gern mehr darüber erfahren.

Danke

M.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. September 2009)

das improvisationstalent auch sehr wichtig ist, hab ich heute erst gemerkt. musste all mein hirnschmalz zur anpassung einer unwilligen kettenführung heranziehen. nun ja, ich denke, in nem radgeschäft hättens mir das teil wieder im karton mitgegeben.

zu dem "hydroforming sucks" nur soviel:

ich habe rein garnix gegen SINNVOLLES rohrgebiege um z.b. rohrübergänge hinzukriegen. allerdings, was sich mancher hersteller da zurechtbaut, das ist einfach nur sinnlos und grauenhaft. da wird dann wild das ober und unterrohr gebogen, nur weils anscheinend mode ist. das einzige, wo ichs ebenso sinnvoll finde, sind monocoque rahmen, wie z.b. den in meiner sig gesuchten...
seh es also einfach als ausdruck meiner persönlichen meinung an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Proximus77 (21. September 2009)

Hi wollte mich auch nochmal äussern auch wenn es spät ist 

Also du kannst Problemlos ein Radladen aufmachen auch mit Werkstatt die Werkstatt darf aber maximum 49 Prozent des Gesamtumsatzes ausmachen was aber kein Problem ist wenn du auch Neuräder verkaufst.

zum Thema qualifiziert oder nicht sage ich nur wenn du ein guter schrauber bist und zuverlässig bist hast du die chance dich am Markt zu behaupten und wenn du schlecht bist wird sich das rumsprechen und dann erledigt sich der Laden von alleine .

achja wenn du fragen dazuhast wende dich lieber an die Handelskammer die ist grundsätzlich nicht so ein Paragraphenreiter haufen wie die Handwerkskammer

grüsse 

achja woher ich das weiß  habe selber ein Bikeladen


----------



## Mehrdad (22. September 2009)

Verrätst Du uns möglicherweise welchen ?

Hast Du Hi-Tech? Kann man bei Dir Hi-Tech bestellen?

Danke im voraus

M.


----------



## brockenhammer (22. September 2009)

hallo zusammen, 
habe gerade zufällig bei frontal 21 nen beitrag gesehen wo genau das thema der handwerksausübung ohne meister thema war und beispiele genannt wurden wo ordnungsämter läden dicht machen wollten oder zumindest hohe bussgelder kassieren. auch ein fahrradhändler wurde gezeigt der sogar in den knast sollte, weil er keine 500,- ocken strafe zahlen wollte, wegen seiner nunmehr 16jährigen berufsausübung ohne meister...(der händler sollte im übrigen den anteil seines umsatzes den er mit reparaturen erwirtschaftet offenlegen)

insofern schadet es wohl nicht sich im vorfeld mit den zuständigen stellen auseinanderzusetzen. 
ich hab das auch so gemacht und habe trotz fehlender ausbildung und nur aufgrund der berufserfahrung + studium eine sondergenehmigung der handwerkskammer bekommen. an die handwerkskammer habe ich mich gewendet weil die betriebshaftpflichtversicherung das so wollte. sprich für die war die zulassung der kammer ausschlaggebend für eine versicherung.

nach nun einigen jahren selbstständigkeit bin ich vollumfänglich eingetragen und kann sogar ausbilden. 

ein bekannter der sowohl eine ausbildung als technischer zeichner hat und eine als industriemechaniker ist bei der kammer seiner stadt gegen eine wand gerannt. allerdings hatte er auch nur einen brief geschrieben.

erfahrungsgemäss hilft es sehr wenn man persönlich vorspricht, alles an schriftzeug mitbringt, was ausbildung, praktika, studium, berufserfahrung.....angeht und wenn man dann noch an jemanden mit halbwegs vernünftigem menschenverstand gerät und sich gut anstellt, dann klappt das mit ein bisschen glück.

toitoitoi


----------



## Proximus77 (26. September 2009)

Ja ich würde wahrscheinlich auch erstmal anonym bei der Handwerkskammer anrufen und hören wie die sich so anstellen wenn sie von vornherein motzen dann geht man halt doch zur Handelskammer aber probieren sollte man es.

achja ich kann hi-end produkte bestellenarbeite viel mit sports-nut zusammen.

grüsse


----------



## weltenbummler84 (28. September 2009)

moin

einfach bei der hwk oder ihk anfragen was zum selbstständig machen in dem bereich nötig ist und fertig. vermuten und speckulieren geht schnell nach hinten los.

trotzdem viel erfolg und alles gute mit deinem vorhaben


----------



## wynklah (22. Oktober 2009)

@loki_bottrop:  Der Fred ist zwar seit einem Monat nicht mehr bedient worden. Haben sich Deine Absichten geändert? Gibt es Neuigkeiten? Halte uns doch auf dem Laufenden.
Interessiert mich auch persönlich. Das hier solltest Du Dir auf alle Fälle gönnen: http://www.existenzgruender.biz/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=25


----------



## Lateralus (23. Oktober 2009)

Dan_Oldb schrieb:


> Ich meine damit nicht, dass ich jemandem ans Bein pissen will, der eine Schraube mit 8 statt mit 6NM angezogen hat.



Naja, wenn jemand Schrauben mit 33 % mehr Nm anzieht als zugelassen, würde ich dem schon ans Bein pissen, falls es nach dem zwangsläufig erfolgenden Bauteilversagen (Bsp: Vorbau) überhaupt noch geht.


----------



## speedcycler001 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ein Fahrradladen zu eröffnen ist recht simpel. Man nehme eine Summe X, miete ein Ladenlokal, bestelle die gewünschte Ware und werbe tüchtig dafür. So oder so ähnlich funktioniert das System heute. Es ist in erster Linie sehr wichtig - für Vatter Staat- zu prüfen ob du dich mi der Grundregeln der Buchhaltung auskennst. meiner Meinung nach nur um sicher zu stellen das Sie dich, falls die Bücher nicht stimmen sollten auch mal festnageln können. Was die Garantie, bzw. Gewährleistung angeht wird oft über eine Betriebshaftpflichtversicherung auch der eine oder andere Missgeschick abgerechnet. 
Na ja was die Qualität der Arbeit angeht hat nicht unbedingt mit der Dauer der Ausbildung oder mit der Menge der Zeugnissen und Diplomen zu tun die du an der Wand tackern kannst, eher mit der Motivation, Einstellung zu dem Job, dein Einsatz  und Erfahrung zu tun.
Das beste Beispiel sieht man in der Versicherungsbranche: 3 Jahre gekernt, 2 Jahre studiert und so eben mal wird man Fachwirt, jedoch eine Berechnung der Hausratversicherung gemäß der Vorgaben hat man schon lange nicht mehr gehabt. Soviel zum Thema
Aus Erfahrung: gelernter LFZ-Mechaniker, dann Kaufmann und seit fast 5 Jahre selbständig. Ratet mal womit?


----------



## No-F3aR (13. April 2011)

Das Ding hier in Deutschland ist die korrekte Bezeichnung.

Also ich habe hier auch gekämpft bis ichs geschafft habe was im Fahrradbereich zu machen ohne Fachausbildung, aber habs geschafft.

Es gibt da paar möglichkeiten, wurde hier auch schonmal in einam alten Thema (archiv ) debattiert.

z.B. Fahhradmonteur, Fahrradhandel, Fahrradservice (die alle leichte Reparaturtätigkeiten machen dürfen)

was jetzt Reparaturen und was leichte Tätikeiten ist nirgends konkret beschrieben, da hab ich einfach meine zuständige KHK davon überzeugt, das ich nur service mache (z.B. Reifen flicken laufräder zentrien, licht instandseten,schaltwerk einstellen) aber keine reparaturen wie z.b. speiche austauschen, lager reparieren u.ä.

Dann kommt noch hinzu, die gewerbliche Nutzng deiner Räume... wo willst das denn machen, in der Garage oder Keller? Wenn es ein REINES Wohngebiet ist hat man eigentlich nur die chance mit sondergenemigung, ansonsten was anmieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

